# PTE Academic Speaking



## rupraikar (May 28, 2015)

Dear All,

I am new to this forum. I gave my PTE Exam twice on May 6 2015 and May 22 2015. I need 65 in each. My scores are L-79, R-68,S-64,W-78 & L-74, R-69,S-51,W-90 respectively. I am stuck only due to speaking. I had done all preparation and my trainer said I have no issues getting 65 in speaking. However, even when my second attempt for speaking was better than my first attempt, I got less scores 51 compared to 64 last time.

I am feeling very confused as my trainer says I have no problem with my oral fluency and pronunciation where I am getting less scores. Can anyone who has given PTE Academic exam share their strategy on how they studied for speaking section to clear with good marks? It would be great if someone can suggest me on what I should do next.

Please, help. 

Thanks,
Ruparti.


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

My spouse gave PTE-A exam on 29th May last Friday. She said there was lots of chaos in the room during speaking section and despite of good pronounciation she scored very less in Speaking.


----------



## iamVeeKay (Jul 6, 2015)

concentrate punctuations/intonations in read aloud part. read out loud once and understand the sense of given paragraph before reading it again for scoring.
prepare exclusively for image explanation part i.e describing graphs, use appropriate words for each graphs like pie/bar chart, line graph or process diagram. google 'IELTS graph example' then make use of those websites.
Sharpen the listening skills as much as you can and write down the words as you listen in retell lecture section.then frame the sentence on your own using the words you just noted along with the image in the screen. 
listen more and more english news channels or radio and make sure you can follow each and every word they speak. it helps you in repeat the sentence part.
i had the same problem, failed twice just becoz of speaking. now i cleared the exam after following the tips i said above. hope it helps you as well.


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

*Speaking-- unusually low score*

Hello Lovely people,

I am in desperate need of help!!!

I had written my PTE-Academic exam at the Pearson Professional Centers- Sydney, Australia. Below are my scores.

Listening- 80
Reading- 73
Speaking-35
Writing- 90


To my extreme shock and disappointment I had only secured a score of 35 which is practically impossible for me to get. It doesn't even qualify as a low score And the irony is that my speaking went exceptionally well in the exam. I am almost a 100% sure there has been a technical issue like my voice not being recorded or something else that I am not aware of. To further point about my speaking skills I had scored a 30/30 on TOEFL IBT speaking and a 9/9 on Speaking in IELTS. 

And then I tried contacting customer service and honestly, the worst customer service ever. They weren't even able to understand what I was asking for and were rather rude on the phone. The only thing they kept repeating was that I have to take the test again. But how can I do that without knowing what the issue was in the first place? What if this technical issue happens again? And they told me I couldn't apply for a re-evaluation because I had accidentally chosen to send the scores to DIBP. The instruction that I cant apply for a re-evaluation if I chose that wasn't provided in the website. Again, not a fault of my own. 

But after analysis and pondering about what might have gone wrong I have come to a conclusion which I think may or may not be the issue. For example in the "read aloud" section after I complete speaking I immediately press Next and go to the next question. This is what I did for 'read aloud' ,'answer short question' and 'repeat sentence'. And this was exactly the instructions provided. But after seeing my results I have a feeling that none of my answers in these sections got recorded. May be I had to wait for the recording to say completed before I click the 'Next' button. And I also feel that the slightly low score in the reading section is because my "read aloud" answers probably weren't recorded and some reading skills are also assessed in the section. Again this is only a thought. If this is the case, it has not been mentioned under any instructions, which is not a fault of my own.



I am completely confused. I consider myself to be as good as a native speaker and its ridiculous to get such a low score. I emailed them and am still awaiting a response. Have anyone else faced such an issue. Please advise what best I can do now. I am devastated!

Thank you!


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> Hello Lovely people,
> 
> I am in desperate need of help!!!
> 
> ...


If I were you, I would be very frustrated.... Feel sorry for you mate.


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello Steiger. Do you happen to know what would have wrong technically with my speaking test? any guesses??


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

bhavna1990 said:


> Hello Steiger. Do you happen to know what would have wrong technically with my speaking test? any guesses??


May be position of the mic wrt to your mouth was not right. Did you test the mic before starting the exam? 

Second, could be connection of the instrument with CPU wasnt proper. 

Third, could be some some technical issue at the centre like connectivity or something. 

You could inquire at the centre whther any other candidates who appeared on the same day with you had such issue. 

Better to sit for the exam again instead calling PTE, their customer service sucks. 
You may try to change the centre for next attempt. 

Cheers.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> Hello Steiger. Do you happen to know what would have wrong technically with my speaking test? any guesses??


In my practice test at least, my initial speaking score was far lower than what I have got for my second practice test because of the type of mic I have used (which was a webcam). The same thing might have affected you such as the position of the mic.


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

Steiger said:


> In my practice test at least, my initial speaking score was far lower than what I have got for my second practice test because of the type of mic I have used (which was a webcam). The same thing might have affected you such as the position of the mic.


Dear Steiger,

But you atleast got 51. My score is 35. And I checked my microphone and my voice was just fine. But then again if my voice did not get recorded it should have stopped in 3 sec noticing the silence. But that did not happen. I just don't know what might have possible gone wrong. When I take the test again I don't know what to change.


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> May be position of the mic wrt to your mouth was not right. Did you test the mic before starting the exam?
> 
> Second, could be connection of the instrument with CPU wasnt proper.
> 
> ...



Hi Rajrajinin,

Even if all the issues you said above was right, the system should have stopped if it did not hear my voice right. That never happened. I am planning to take the test again but now I am scared the same thing might happen again.  That's why I wanted to know the reason.


----------



## Usernameless (May 26, 2015)

Did you wait in "Read aloud" for mic opening? 'Cause it should pass about 30-40 sec. before mic opening after question appears...


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

Usernameless said:


> Did you wait in "Read aloud" for mic opening? 'Cause it should pass about 30-40 sec. before mic opening after question appears...


Hi,

I waited for the required time and spoke only after the microphone opened. However as soon as I finished I clicked Next instead of watiting for 3 secs for the status to change from recording to completed. Do you think that might be the issue?

Another question is during repeat sentence and short answer and read aloud there is a certain time of 2 or 3 secs that lapses between the recording ending and the microphone opening. And I start speaking only after I see the blue thing on the status moves forward. Is this right?


----------



## Usernameless (May 26, 2015)

It seems you did proper actions... It must be technical issue.


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

bhavna1990 said:


> Hello Lovely people,
> 
> I am in desperate need of help!!!
> 
> ...


yes you have to wait for the "Completed" phrase to appear on the screen and then only should proceed further....... I think you should apply again this time do not make this mistake........Thanks !


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi all,

I have posted the tips and tricks that i followed when i was preparing for my PTE academic here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../672738-pte-exam-post8312666.html#post8312666

hope it helps


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi happie2012,

Thanks for the tips.

One of your tip says, for answer short questions:

- Just repeat the sentence heard if you do not know the answer

Will this fetch me any marks, if I just repeat the question i heard?


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

bhavna1990

Dear Bhavna,

I can understand the frustration.. I went through the same. ( I got 63 first time in speaking)..

I happen to be friend with theater artist in bangalore and when I spoke to him with this issue, He gave me some working tips.

1) keep Mic just a tag away from your mouth ( if possible.. Many a times Breathing noise distrubs the real recording.)
2) I had the issue of speaking very fast.. I have been doing it at subconscious level that english has become very natural to me.. but what that lead to was many words I uttered were combined and while when he heard my recordings, He always clarified did I say this.. He was breaking down each sentence I spoke and gave me advice on slowing the spoken speed. 
Trust me its difficult to unlearn and learn new.. but if you have goal which you need to attain then you have to do it..

3) Have a recorder app in your mobile.. Record the speech everyday. at normal speed and at slow speed.. Play it on Google dictation software.. see what did google interpret you.

4) if your rate of speaking is not an issue, then know this. Describe image and Retell lecture carry lot of marks.. its quintessential that you perform at your best in them.. Have at least 5 points spoken ( calculate time.. 5 key points ( intro,, 3 key pts,, one conclusion.. conclusion must be there..) then if you plan 7 sec for each.. 35 sec time..) with practice you should be able to do it..

5) Book your next test without any iota of doubt that you will fail again.. I succeeded in 2nd attempt at 69 pts.. Now I am planning to write again as my pts are less and only way to boost it is PTE..

6) Use 10% off code PTE2015.. this saves you some money.. so you start on winning note.. half battle is already won..

I am going in on 14 Nov.. best of luck for you.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Dear All,

I have a query with regard to PTE-A Speaking. 
In all of the practice tests, tips etc, I have seen that once we finish speaking before time allotted, we can click the "Next" button to go to next question. The mic will turn off if we do not speak for 3secs.

Is there a difference between "Auto Complete" and "forced Complete"?
What if I click "Next" when I finish well before the given time?

In case, I finish speaking before time, wait for the status to be "completed"(auto finish), meanwhile obviously my mic will turn off. When I g to the next question, will the mic open again by default, or it shuts off completely?


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Abhi..

Its best to try and use 35sec.. If you plan to use all 40 sec.. You will not have clock to tell you. You have to take best guess.. If you haven't completed before mic stops..then it would go down as incomplete answers... Forced completion is okay..if its from you.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Abhi..
> 
> Its best to try and use 35sec.. If you plan to use all 40 sec.. You will not have clock to tell you. You have to take best guess.. If you haven't completed before mic stops..then it would go down as incomplete answers... Forced completion is okay..if its from you.


Thanks dreamsanj.


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

spikersandhu said:


> yes you have to wait for the "Completed" phrase to appear on the screen and then only should proceed further....... I think you should apply again this time do not make this mistake........Thanks !


Are you sure about this? Because I think You can just press next after you have finished answering a question and not wait for the recording to turn into completed each time. Anyone else please shed some light on this please?


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> Are you sure about this? Because I think You can just press next after you have finished answering a question and not wait for the recording to turn into completed each time. Anyone else please shed some light on this please?


Even I have the same confusion. Can someone please clarify based on their experience.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## rupraikar (May 28, 2015)

spikersandhu said:


> yes you have to wait for the "Completed" phrase to appear on the screen and then only should proceed further....... I think you should apply again this time do not make this mistake........Thanks !


Hi Bhavana,

Please don't get disheartened due to low score in speaking. Reading your post I am 101 
% sure it is not your fault as I see your English is good.

Even I have gone through a very bad and frustrating experience giving PTE A exam. I am also a good English speaker. I have given three attempts till now for PTE and in all three I cud not clear due to speaking section. In 1st attempt I got 64 then 51 and in my recent attempt I just got 36. Rest all sections I am getting a very good score as you. The 3rd attempt which I gave was after doing proper study and rigorous practice with a Professional trainer and to my shock I scored the least in speaking. My trainer said that there is genuinely some problem with PTE academic evaluation as it is not possible for me to get such low score. We are suspecting that they are doing it genuinely as they have not kept any proper channel to re-evaluate. Even, I have faced the same experience with their customer support. Also their re-evaluation charges are very high so does not make any sense to re-evaluate. 

I have tried all that was possible to clear the exam and now I am 100% sure it is not my fault as the speaking section contains questions that are easy to attempt. I am not able to understand what to do now. Can anyone please guide me on this?


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

During your third attempt was your microphone working good? Did you keep it close to your mouth? And also are u a girl? 

I'm trying to be positive and giving my exam next week. If the same thing happens I'll switch to ielts. I don't see any other way. I'm frustrated!


----------



## Pinky1939 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi All, 

I am very disappointed with PTE exam. I have done 7 times in Melbourne. Every time I got less than 40 for speaking, only twice I got 42 for speaking. Even my pronunciation score is very low. Whenever I do ielts I always score 7 or more than 7 for speaking. My latest ielts score is L 6 R8 W6.5 S 7. 

I need to get 7 each. Please give me some suggestions for PTE speaking. Thanks.


----------



## rupraikar (May 28, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> During your third attempt was your microphone working good? Did you keep it close to your mouth? And also are u a girl?
> 
> I'm trying to be positive and giving my exam next week. If the same thing happens I'll switch to ielts. I don't see any other way. I'm frustrated!


Yes, I had checked my microphone before the exam and it was working perfectly fine. I am a girl. I gave the third attempt so had practiced properly on where to keep the microphone etc.

Keep me posted on ur result for the second attempt.

Where are you located currently?


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi Bhavna,

Did u appear for the test again? I think after your voice has been recorded, u can play it and listen to check. I have given the mock test and saw this feature. Maybe after the first read aloud question, u can playback and see how it got recorded. 

Good luck,
Pinky


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about these horrible experiences with PTE-A speaking exam. I haven't had any personal experience sitting the exam, and I don't think I would ever want to. This is just my personal opinion, but speaking should always be graded by another person, not a machine.


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi Pinky,

Yes I took it again last week got. My score went from 35 to 45 in speaking. I am not going to take any more Pte exams. Do not keep taking it. The speaking scores are not going to magically change. It's the software and not your performance that is flawed. And the sad part is we can't do anything about it. Study ielts instead and write. I wrote it yesterday. Will update here after I receive my scores. Good luck to you!


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

Also in the exam the playback of the recorded voice is only available before you start the test. And it was perfect then. Once you begin we can't check it. And the second time around I wrote it under perfect exam conditions. I would be foolish to take the exam again and again.


----------



## Vuser (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi All, I already failed one PTE exam due to Speaking and so I am reappearing in Dec. This time I have prepared a lot and also bought scored practice tests. I got very less marks in Practise Test A - Speaking section just 35 points. I do not understand where is the problem. Please help.


----------



## pm10481 (Dec 24, 2014)

*Its Irony*

Hi ,

I have given its twice and improved drastically in all sections but speaking still remains an unsolved mystery, though i have move from 56 - 64 in speaking and everything else is 80+...So if someone know how to improve pronunciation please help, that seems to be only weak area for me

Thanks


----------



## Naz3 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi, i am Naz

I have scored 50 for speaking section but i need 80. I am not sure what i am doing wrong. Could any of you who have completed the speaking with above 70 share their tips and views please?


----------



## Naz3 (Jan 5, 2016)

hi, i would like to know how you spoke for the test,

did you speak clearly and fluently, 
and did you stress on important points and worry about intonation?


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

pm10481 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have given its twice and improved drastically in all sections but speaking still remains an unsolved mystery, though i have move from 56 - 64 in speaking and everything else is 80+...So if someone know how to improve pronunciation please help, that seems to be only weak area for me
> 
> Thanks


Practice using google search by voice option and check if the words you are pronouncing are detected correctly. Stress should be on the right syllables. Try to watch BBC or any English news reading channels and understand the syllable stress, pitch and variation in loudness of the sentences they speak.

Dont try to change your accent, you need to sound clear and confident. Especially in the sentence repetition section of PTE try to replicate the syllable stress and variation in sound as its pronounced. This section is crucial in getting higher score in speaking section.

All the Best! Be confident you will come out with flying colours.


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

Naz3 said:


> Hi, i am Naz
> 
> I have scored 50 for speaking section but i need 80. I am not sure what i am doing wrong. Could any of you who have completed the speaking with above 70 share their tips and views please?



please refer my previous comment. Clarity in speech, emphasis on syllables, intonation, increased loudness and vowel length and changes in pitch are essential to score in speaking section. Do not imitate the accent, ensure your speech has the above points and you will surely score higher.

All the Best!


----------



## Naz3 (Jan 5, 2016)

jyothi318 said:


> please refer my previous comment. Clarity in speech, emphasis on syllables, intonation, increased loudness and vowel length and changes in pitch are essential to score in speaking section. Do not imitate the accent, ensure your speech has the above points and you will surely score higher.
> 
> All the Best!


Hi Jhothi,

Thank you Kindly,

may i ask, what did you get for pte speaking?

also

May i contact you please? i would really like an input of someone who has performed well, i have been redoing the practice test a few times and i am just below 60, it would be great if i could ask you a few things directly. Hope you understand


----------



## Naz3 (Jan 5, 2016)

dreamsanj said:


> bhavna1990
> 
> Dear Bhavna,
> 
> ...





hi, i would like to know how you spoke for the test,

did you speak clearly and fluently, 
and did you stress on important points and worry about intonation?


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

Naz3 said:


> Hi Jhothi,
> 
> Thank you Kindly,
> 
> ...


Sure, send me a PM if you have any queries on PTE. You can find my score details in my signature, i got 89 in speaking.


----------



## Naz3 (Jan 5, 2016)

jyothi318 said:


> Sure, send me a PM if you have any queries on PTE. You can find my score details in my signature, i got 89 in speaking.


hi again, how do i write you a personal message please?

Thank you so soo much....


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Naz3 said:


> hi, i would like to know how you spoke for the test,
> 
> did you speak clearly and fluently,
> and did you stress on important points and worry about intonation?


Hi Naz

Yes the second time, I used lot of my brain. I used Intonations. I am a talkative person. So Intonations were never a concern for me. I imagined that I am speaking to my friends so the natural rate of speech came to me.

Practice this. ( I got this advice and it worked )
Keep a chocolate in between your teeth and say Vowels loud. that clears the way they come out. Fill your gums with small objects and stress words. 

Remember its the images and retell which carry heavy marking. Concentrate on getting your act right there. dont panic. 

Remember Its English exam not your test of graphs or Your mental ability exam. So concentrate on getting 3 full correct sentence ( grammar, fluency, voice) You have to conclude. dont worry if its right or wrong. just say what you think. that should boost your score. Again at the cost of repeating myself, Its just english exam. Concentrate on English than Maths .


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

Naz3 said:


> hi again, how do i write you a personal message please?
> 
> Thank you so soo much....


Just click on the round status icon (that appears either green or grey based on the person's status) beside my name/ID in any of my posts. The second option of the list that appears would be send a private message.

I have sent a PM to you. You might reply to that as well.


----------



## VKRM (Jan 17, 2016)

*Pte speaking section*

Hello Bhavna,

I am finding a lot of problems in getting through the speaking section. My scores are S47
R72 W90 L83. I attempted the test a number of times. Have you got through? What is actually happening in the speaking section for some people who can speak good English? Kindly help me. 

Awaiting your response. 




bhavna1990 said:


> During your third attempt was your microphone working good? Did you keep it close to your mouth? And also are u a girl?
> 
> I'm trying to be positive and giving my exam next week. If the same thing happens I'll switch to ielts. I don't see any other way. I'm frustrated!


----------



## robinv12010 (Oct 18, 2013)

*PTE speaking issue*



jyothi318 said:


> Sure, send me a PM if you have any queries on PTE. You can find my score details in my signature, i got 89 in speaking.


I am always facing problems with speaking.I need individual 65 to apply for Australian migration.My last 2 PTE score for speaking was 63,64.

Latest Score Recieved
L/R/W/S-82/72/90/64

Please advise me on PTE speaking to improve my score.


----------



## mackK (Jan 22, 2016)

So sad to hear that so many people are experiencing the same problem with speaking test like me. My score L:84 R:86 S:65 W:86 for the test I took in November. The one before that was almost the same except 67 in writing. 
I was thinking that there's something wrong with my pronunciation that is causing this issue but after reading through this post I am sure it's some technical fault with PTE. I'm done with PTE now. I'll go for IELTS. 
Atleast I scored 7.5 in all modules there... I've a better chance getting 8 there.


----------



## A_M_ (Feb 25, 2015)

jyothi318 said:


> Just click on the round status icon (that appears either green or grey based on the person's status) beside my name/ID in any of my posts. The second option of the list that appears would be send a private message.
> 
> I have sent a PM to you. You might reply to that as well.


Hello Jyothi.....I need help for PTE but unable to PM you as I dont see the option  Can you PM please.


----------



## saranya2 (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi Bhavna,

I am Saranya,even i had taken the pte test a week earlier.To my surprise,i got only 40 in speaking section though i scored fairly in other pte sections.Even i had immediately clicked the next button ,as soon as i completed speaking for each question.

I wanted to know whether this was the only reason. The customer service aren't of any help too. Please help ,as i am very much devastated and have only two days to apply for re-evaluation.

Thanks much !


----------



## saranya2 (Feb 19, 2016)

bhavna1990 said:


> Hello Lovely people,
> 
> I am in desperate need of help!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Bhavna,

I am Saranya,even i had taken the pte test a week earlier.To my surprise,i got only 40 in speaking section though i scored fairly in other pte sections.Even i had immediately clicked the next button ,as soon as i completed speaking for each question.

I wanted to know whether this was the only reason. The customer service aren't of any help too. Please help ,as i am very much devastated and have only two days to apply for re-evaluation.

Thanks much !


----------



## devil_hammer (Apr 10, 2016)

bhavna1990 said:


> Are you sure about this? Because I think You can just press next after you have finished answering a question and not wait for the recording to turn into completed each time. Anyone else please shed some light on this please?


Hi all

I am from the UK, I took the PTE yesterday as I need the points for my Australian PR. 

I scored 90 Listening, 90 Writing and 88 Reading....and 77 Speaking!!

This is ridiculous...I can assure you I speak extremely clearly and have a very clear voice...many people often comment and compliment my speaking voice for being traditionally English.

The only thing I can think of is the questions I clicked on 'Next' before the recording said 'Completed' did not get recorded or counted as Zero. This was not like the practice test or instructions where it said after 3 seconds it stops and you move on to the next question.

I tried calling the service center to get it reviewed as they are supposed to record everything...they say the re-evaluation process just gets marked by a computer again...so this will be no good. And they were extremely rude. What a rip-off PTE is!

I guess I have no choice but to resit or wait for next set of IELTS exams?

Has anyone gotten their recording listened to by a person? Or had a successful re-evaluation?

Thanks

Ross


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

sounds like everyone was stuck with PTE speaking.

My score : L74, R57, S58 and W79

I can't imagine this too as I work in European company for the past 15 years and I speak English everyday !


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

Looks like this speaking issue is more prevalent these days, everybody is discussing about it. I had the same issue and I've given up taking PTE after 6 attempts due to this issue. I thought it was my inability.
This is my exam taking history:

PTE (LRSW)
71, 59, 55, 66 (SG) 1 Dec 15
73, 67, 64, 69 (SG) 11 Sep 15
65, 62, 55, 66 (SG) 25 Aug 15
64, 56, 38, 67 (MY) 14 Feb 15
66, 61, 59, 68 (SG) 7 Jan 15
63, 68, 62, 65 (SG) 29 Dec 14

IELTS (LRWS) (Year 2015)
6.5 6 6.5 7 (SG) 13 March
7 6.5 6 7 (SG) 27 March
7.5 8 6 7 (SG) 30 April
8.5 8 6.5 6.5(SG) Nov
7 7.5 7.5 6.5(Sri Lanka) Dec
*finally after re-scoring 7, 7.5, 7.5, 7.5*





mackK said:


> So sad to hear that so many people are experiencing the same problem with speaking test like me. My score L:84 R:86 S:65 W:86 for the test I took in November. The one before that was almost the same except 67 in writing.
> I was thinking that there's something wrong with my pronunciation that is causing this issue but after reading through this post I am sure it's some technical fault with PTE. I'm done with PTE now. I'll go for IELTS.
> Atleast I scored 7.5 in all modules there... I've a better chance getting 8 there.


----------



## Pinky1939 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi Jamis, 

Congratulations, you have a great score in ielts. It would really helpful, if you can tell me which test centre in Sri Lanka that you re-scored.


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

jamis said:


> Looks like this speaking issue is more prevalent these days, everybody is discussing about it. I had the same issue and I've given up taking PTE after 6 attempts due to this issue. I thought it was my inability.
> This is my exam taking history:
> 
> PTE (LRSW)
> ...


Hi Jamis,

Any tips that you can share related to PTE ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rosharma9 (Feb 10, 2016)

Its driving me crazy too. I scored 65+ in every section of the PTE test. I am trying to claim 5 points from my wife's too (Australia 189 Visa). She has very good speaking and she always get compliment from native speaker when she talks with them. She gone through two PTE exams but the speaking score were 32 and 34. While reading your posts, there is severely something wrong with speaking getting marked by machine. Its really frustrating to both of us.

Did anyone happen to improve this?


----------



## rajesh155 (May 25, 2016)

rosharma9 said:


> Its driving me crazy too. I scored 65+ in every section of the PTE test. I am trying to claim 5 points from my wife's too (Australia 189 Visa). She has very good speaking and she always get compliment from native speaker when she talks with them. She gone through two PTE exams but the speaking score were 32 and 34. While reading your posts, there is severely something wrong with speaking getting marked by machine. Its really frustrating to both of us.
> 
> Did anyone happen to improve this?


Yes rosharma9 same problem with my wife in last two attempts she scored 47 in speaking. I think something is wrong with pte.

189 EOI-10/05/2016 with 60 points
190 NSW EOI with 60+5 points on 25/05/2016 with code 261312 (developer programmer).
Points details
Age-30
Edu-15
Eng-10 scored 65 in all modules pte
Acs-positive with 5 points


----------



## I_H (Jun 3, 2016)

*Inam*

I hate PTE A, is a fake test with software issue. I tried 3 times, each time i have above 80 in each section with 90 (in writing) except speak where i got 61, 64 and 52 in the last attempt which was yesterday. I even gave a mock test where i got 72 in speaking but real test same result.

I would recommend everyone to stop trying this junk test and focus on something else. It is a fraud test and they fail students just for making more money thinking computer based seems easy to register so people will try again and again. I am very much disappointed, i did not even study this much for GMAT and GRE exams being an engineer as much I studied for this for the third attempt but result is gone even worse. All those who got good in speaking, consider yourself lucky and all those who are thinking to try just dont do it and save your money for something else...try ielts again or anything...

Also, please ensure to inform everyone else in your friends not to try this test. It looks very easy when attempt in speaking but result is horrible. I hope people stop giving this joke test where they make it easy for reading and rob in speaking, if it was flawless then why not accepted worldwide?

It is a total fraud and software can not check when the purpose of test is to check the language proficiency of humans to interact with others humans not with computers.


----------



## amazenivetha (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello friends,

I am in the same situation as you all . Inspite of so much efforts taken and many practice tests done, I am scoring unexpected results in speaking section of PTE A. In the scored test I have got 79 in speaking but to my shock the next day I took the test and got only 48. I really can't understand how the speaking section is being scored. I have written IELTS 4 times with consistent 7 in speaking. If this is the case how come is it possible to get such a low score in PTE-A. Besides, I also wonder how the scored test scores and real test scores vary to this extent. Could anyone help me on this issue.


----------



## Puggy123 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi,

I am exactly in the same condition as you..I scored 7 consistently in Ielts, I completed scored tests for PTE-A, I saw a huge improvement too, but with the real PTE exam, I merely got 48??? 20 ++ gaps for the score, this is ridiculous, not trying to say I am excellent in speaking, but the result just did not justify my speaking ability at all!! Also, i notice my microphone is still recording the background noises although I had stopped speaking more than 3 seconds...does it affect my score? Can i click next right away?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

Surprisingly, many people got 90 in the speaking. Others are struggling to even get passed 65. There must be something wrong about this exam.


----------



## Bindiya21 (Jun 11, 2016)

I got good band in my IElTs exam but in PTE my score was so bad.. I just need to know that, Is necessary to click next in each section of PTE exam? Because i wait to finish my time and then go for next question. So is that consider as not attemped questions? Or i need to finish before given time and click next?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Complaints against PTE-A is rising steeply everywhere. They should start listening atleast on the infrastructure side and validating speaking section.

People are loosing money just because of these. Hope they understand and do the needful asap.


----------



## sp18 (Jun 15, 2016)

bhavna1990 said:


> Hi Pinky,
> 
> Yes I took it again last week got. My score went from 35 to 45 in speaking. I am not going to take any more Pte exams. Do not keep taking it. The speaking scores are not going to magically change. It's the software and not your performance that is flawed. And the sad part is we can't do anything about it. Study ielts instead and write. I wrote it yesterday. Will update here after I receive my scores. Good luck to you!


Hi Bhavna, can you please tell me if it's worth giving another attempt at PTE? I sat the exam twice. My scores are over 65 for all sections except speaking. The worst part is not knowing what's wrong. There is no explanation on how the evaluation is based. My score in speaking was 42 in the first and 49 in the second attempt. I am devastated. I am pretty confident of my spoken english. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## prats.249 (Jun 15, 2016)

My experience with PTE:

I like to believe I have decent English, in fact I am more comfortable with English than my mother tongue - Hindi. So when I learnt I need to clear an English exam, I thought it would be a cakewalk, as I was not sure if I could claim points for experience I aimed to get 79+ in PTE to better my score and the agent made it sound like PTE is a child's play. Well from the practice tests I did feel it is going to be a smooth ride but little had I known. 

Attempt 1: I had done good preparation, well aware of the exam pattern and so on. I finished the exam on Friday evening, happy and relaxed, planning out my weekend. Saturday evening I get the scores and woah.. what a blow it was. I got 58 in speaking, well other 3 were 85+ and even 90 in one of them. My husband and I reached a conclusion that I spoke too fast or the answers were not recorded properly and so on.

Attempt 2: This time I tried a different center (like it mattered), and I was really nervous. I did a lot of practice but still was not sure where I went wrong in the first attempt. I was highly disappointed with my performance, I did not speak fluently, had a brain freeze during describe image section. I made up mind to go for IELTS even before getting the results. This time for some reason results were delayed by a day, but I got a pleasant surprise the day after - Speaking 72, rest 85+. 

Attempt 3: This was totally not required, but I did this to improve my points and fast track my invitation. This time I had a renewed confidence and I thought I am going to nail it. The exam did go pretty well. But the results - Speaking 56 rest 85+.

As per Pearson I was competent in "Speaking" in March, proficient by April and then competent again in June. Wow!!!

They are not testing speaking, they are testing my ability to memorize, my ability to quickly read graphs and so on. Fluency will only come when I am confident about what I am speaking. I really think the way IELTS conducts speaking test is more practical.


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

prats.249 said:


> My experience with PTE:
> 
> I like to believe I have decent English, in fact I am more comfortable with English than my mother tongue - Hindi. So when I learnt I need to clear an English exam, I thought it would be a cakewalk, as I was not sure if I could claim points for experience I aimed to get 79+ in PTE to better my score and the agent made it sound like PTE is a child's play. Well from the practice tests I did feel it is going to be a smooth ride but little had I known.
> 
> ...


Well, I agree with you, but to be honest I believe that both IELTS and PTE sucks. Anyway, I believe many people screw up in the speaking section because they don't know what the examiner, or in that case the software, is looking for, especially in re-tell a lecture and describe image. I took the exam 4 times. Usually, when I do well in describe image, I get a high score. Here are some tips that helped me a lot to conquer this section once and for all.

First, if you have "PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus" book, I recommend that you look at the examiner comments in these 3 pdfs. It will help you understand what exactly they are looking for. Second, I encourage you to practice all the examples in this link until you master them, practice them as much as you can. 

Good luck, man.


IELTS Exam Preparation - Academic Writing Task 1 

http://d3ngq3yxw7b1og.cloudfront.ne...ractice_Tests_Plus_Test_2_Student_Answers.pdf

http://d3ngq3yxw7b1og.cloudfront.ne...ractice_Tests_Plus_Test_3_Student_Answers.pdf

http://d3ngq3yxw7b1og.cloudfront.ne...ractice_Tests_Plus_Test_4_Student_Answers.pdf


----------



## 73sam (May 8, 2016)

I scored 88 in speaking in first attempt. Total scores LRSW-70,64,88,68. My friend scored full 90, neutral accent.
There were several assumption that the software is not able to understand me well and i took small pauses during exam, describing paragraphs were nightmare. 
When i saw the result i couldn't believe it myself. BTW i wrote in Melbourne.
However i need to write again as i didn't scored 65 in reading.

I'm really confused with peoples opinions.
Record your speaking and listen it back, what matters the most is pronunciation and fluency. According to me Accent definitely doesn't matter and you can speak off topic in retell lectures. In sample answers look out for the words that stressed and PRACTICE.

Good luck..
PS: Any reading tips will be greatly appreciated. 
In multiple choice if we choose 2 correct answers instead of 3, we get marks for 2 or not ??


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

73sam said:


> I scored 88 in speaking in first attempt. Total scores LRSW-70,64,88,68. My friend scored full 90, neutral accent.
> There were several assumption that the software is not able to understand me well and i took small pauses during exam, describing paragraphs were nightmare.
> When i saw the result i couldn't believe it myself. BTW i wrote in Melbourne.
> However i need to write again as i didn't scored 65 in reading.
> ...


Yes, you get 2. If you want to score high in the reading section, focus on "Fill in the blanks" and " Re-order paragraphs". Once I left "Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers" and I got over 70. Good luck


----------



## priyanka2401 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello NAZ3,
Could you please provide some details about how to prepare well for PTE academic especially for speaking section and also Dos and DONTS. Because, I have given this 7 times and could not score well in speaking section only. I require 65 marks.


----------



## epicentre (Aug 14, 2016)

Guys, PTE Speaking test has give me some ridiculous results too. 

My Scores below:

1st Attempt
L90 R90 S77 W90

2nd Attempt
L85 R83 S61 W90

This..after I practised more for the 2nd attempt. I've booked for one more attempt but I am not too hopeful. Not even sure if I should prepare this time. 

Can anyone tell me what are the charges for Rescoring?


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Guys,
Please validate mic orientation prior going into speaking section. I had the mic under my chin, close to neck and tested it. It was fine, clear and no echoes. Prior to that I tested close to my mouth and heard an echo sound, kind of breathing noise after I spell each word. Since it is computer scoring, the computer might assume it to be a pronunciation problem. 
This is my perception, I may be wrong as well.


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

epicentre said:


> Guys, PTE Speaking test has give me some ridiculous results too.
> 
> My Scores below:
> 
> ...


Try ielts

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mimic (Oct 28, 2015)

epicentre said:


> Guys, PTE Speaking test has give me some ridiculous results too.
> 
> My Scores below:
> 
> ...


Tried resoring for my speaking which was 64, I paid $170 and it it didn't changed at all!

I've sat PTE for more than 6 times, each time I get 80-90 in reading, writing and listening and always around 60 in speaking.

To be honest, even the native English speakers are shocked every time I tell them I cannot pass the speaking part of my English exam. Ridiculous.


----------



## joes1977 (Mar 31, 2016)

Like everyone here I'm also struggling with Speaking [59,54] and failed in 2nd attempt of PTE. Rest are 73R,74L & 85W. Going through the forum I understand there could be a technical issue around perhaps mic position, other background sounds etc. could be affecting plus there could be some improvements from my side as well. For instance, while i did a test recording before the exam I could hear the voice from my fellow candidates as well as the speaking section for everyone start at the same time and it's noisy. I don't really know if the application can negate those surrounding sounds by understanding that they are not from me.. Now I'm really not sure if I need to do the 3rd attempt and I booked IELTS which is 2 months away from now. First IELTS gave me a bad score for Writing 6.5 while others went above 7.. so I'm between Sea and Devil ... and I know I should clear anything before I can reach the target.


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

Hi guys,

I hope this helps someone in this thread. As you can see in my signature, I only had 58 for PTE-A speaking in the first attempt. But in the second attempt, I was able to score full 90. If you are unable to score high in speaking module, I strongly advice you to change the mic position and do a scored mock test (above nose level would be a good position, breathing sound may affect your score). Then check your score, whether it improved or not. I'm not saying that mic position plays important role in speaking, but as I understood, it can affect your score significantly. So better check that.

Other than that, focus on read aloud, describing graph and retell lecture sections. While stress and chunking a play major role in read aloud, range of vocabulary matters in describing graph. For retell lecture it's about note taking and/or memorizing abilities and conveying the idea in short time. Hope this helps anyone who has problems in getting a good score.
Good Luck!


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Anushka_w said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I hope this helps someone in this thread. As you can see in my signature, I only had 58 for PTE-A speaking in the first attempt. But in the second attempt, I was able to score full 90. If you are unable to score high in speaking module, I strongly advice you to change the mic position and do a *scored mock test *(above nose level would be a good position, breathing sound may affect your score). Then check your score, whether it improved or not. I'm not saying that mic position plays important role in speaking, but as I understood, it can affect your score significantly. So better check that.
> 
> ...



this is good advises, I believe positioning the mic at the chin level will be good too. btw where can I do a scored mock test ?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

jamis said:


> Looks like this speaking issue is more prevalent these days, everybody is discussing about it. I had the same issue and I've given up taking PTE after 6 attempts due to this issue. I thought it was my inability.
> This is my exam taking history:
> 
> PTE (LRSW)
> ...



sigh, seems like a lot of people are reporting inconsistencies and problems by pte. 

how much did you spend in total for all your English exams ?


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

I held the mic at the chin and scored 87 in speaking. Btw I am not good speaker and my English is not so fluent

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## joes1977 (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks guys for the comments, @Jeyam - I remember I placed the mic further below to my mouth to avoid the breathing sound.


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> this is good advises, I believe positioning the mic at the chin level will be good too. btw where can I do a scored mock test ?


You have to buy practice tests from ptepractice.com


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

joes1977 said:


> Thanks guys for the comments, @Jeyam - I remember I placed the mic further below to my mouth to avoid the breathing sound.


Just try placing at chin close to neck and check during mic test before proceeding to actual speaking test. Check the difference by placing at mouth. Once you are confident enough that you are able to hear without any echoes, proceed to the speaking test. I also heard that if you go ahead to the actual time, most ppl won't arrive. So that you can complete speaking before others arrive thereby avoiding noises. Based on your history I believe you could clear pte easily. Best of luck

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## joes1977 (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks Jeyam. The administrators were trying to push me to the test, at least I felt a hurry from them. Next time i will take my time to test the Mic settings as you suggested and go ahead. Also I'd try to do a mock test to confirm I'm good and to gain some confidence. And ...finally your words gave some confidence  sincere thanks dude.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

PTE is a trap....


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Np anytime buddy

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

most of the people fail to get good marks in speaking due to disturbance caused by other exam takers....

also, most of the test centers dont have any sound proof and other facilities.... especially in india...

most of the centers are substandard and they have minimum space for exam. lot of interference.... poor server performance...... outdated PC's.... old and damaged headphones..... 

but they are still running the business because the no. of test centers is less.

for example- i am from panjab. Only two PTE centers in Punjab.... and they are very substandard... are more like old cyber cafe's.... we got two centers in Chandigarh also... the center is in space of 100sq feet area with 5-6 workstation's.... lot of traffic noise and interference caused by other test takers...

Pearson should set a STANDARD for test center and should audit/visit such centers atleast 2-3 times a year...

or Pearson should open there centers...


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> most of the people fail to get good marks in speaking due to disturbance caused by other exam takers....
> 
> also, most of the test centers dont have any sound proof and other facilities.... especially in india...
> 
> ...


Exactly, you are right


----------



## joes1977 (Mar 31, 2016)

Absolutely ..I could hear by neighbor's voice when I test recorded in the beginning of the test. Computer application should go mad hearing all these sounds which could affect the score. Trying to build a relationship with the test center guys to go and write the exam on a day when none have registered


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

joes1977 said:


> Absolutely ..I could hear by neighbor's voice when I test recorded in the beginning of the test. Computer application should go mad hearing all these sounds which could affect the score. Trying to build a relationship with the test center guys to go and write the exam on a day when none have registered


From my understanding there are only a handful of seats per room for Pearson. I've sat TOEFL twice now, and in both cases there were about 30 people in the room, all talking at the same time. It was madness.


----------



## mahipal (Aug 8, 2015)

*Speaking improvement*

Hi Guys,

I need 65+ in all. But failing mostly in Speaking/Oral-fluency/Pronunciation. 
I don't know how to improve in this section.
Anybody, please provide your valuable advise:fingerscrossed: ?
Many thanks.

Here are my results:
------------------------------------S--R--W--L----Oral-fluency-Pronunciation
First time real test-------------: 45-55--66--61----30--------41
Scored Gold kit practice test-1: 45-52--58--54----20--------17
Scored Gold kit practice test-2: 49-51--73--68----28------- 25


----------



## joes1977 (Mar 31, 2016)

You need to work on, practice before you attempt next. Concentrate on Describe Image and Retell Lecture. The below webinar should help on Describe Image. But you need to practice until you are fluent. Good luck..


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

mahipal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need 65+ in all. But failing mostly in Speaking/Oral-fluency/Pronunciation.
> I don't know how to improve in this section.
> ...


Not an expert but it's just practice. As afar as I understand you need to be able to deliver a stream of information (with suitable stresses and reflection of grammar, naturally). Practise the question on images and retell lectures until you can do them in your sleep.


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

i am facing same problem, my speaking is very good, i scored 85 and 90 in scored practice tests but 65 and 68 in real test. i need 79 in speaking but don't know what's the problem.


----------



## firdous jahan (Oct 4, 2016)

*how to do good in pte speaking*



rajrajinin said:


> May be position of the mic wrt to your mouth was not right. Did you test the mic before starting the exam?
> 
> Second, could be connection of the instrument with CPU wasnt proper.
> 
> ...


how to perform good in pte speaking.


----------



## firdous jahan (Oct 4, 2016)

pte speaking how to crack?good tips?


----------



## firdous jahan (Oct 4, 2016)

how to do good in pte speaking?


----------



## ramanforu78 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hey, 

Were you able to find the reasons for this. I am at exactly same position right now. Got good score in all other sections but a bad one in Speaking. And it is hard to believe kind of scores. No response from customer support.

Please let me know if you were able to find reasons for this and a possible solution.

Thanks,
RB


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

I gave my 2nd attempt yesterday and received result today...
Disappointing - 73 in speaking, rest all above 80..
In last attempt I scored 82 in speaking but 75 in listening, rest all above 80.

Infact, fluency was much better in this test.


----------



## lvbntapasvi (Sep 9, 2014)

Dear All,

Few tips which I implemented in my PTE Speaking helped me in fetching 90/90. All thanks to my trainer. 

1. Continuous flow of speech - see that there are no pauses, breaks and gaps in your lecture.
2. Try to maintain the tone intonation while giving your lecture
3. Use some smart vocabulary words. For example, use SURGE instead of increase, use SLUMP instead of decrease.
4. While you listen to the lecture write only the important points on the writing pad and try to remember the introduction. YOU CANNOT LISTEN AND WRITE EVERYTHING.
5. Practice, practice and practice with these tips.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

bhavna1990 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I waited for the required time and spoke only after the microphone opened. However as soon as I finished I clicked Next instead of watiting for 3 secs for the status to change from recording to completed. Do you think that might be the issue?
> 
> Another question is during repeat sentence and short answer and read aloud there is a certain time of 2 or 3 secs that lapses between the recording ending and the microphone opening. And I start speaking only after I see the blue thing on the status moves forward. Is this right?


You can click the next button even before recording staus gets completed. I did this for read aloud and repeat sentences. Also i clicked next button for 2 Re-tell lectures which is not recommended. Clicking next button after speaking is no problem at all. I got 87 in speaking.
I have my scorecard to prove this. One suggestion speak loudly.


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

lvbntapasvi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Few tips which I implemented in my PTE Speaking helped me in fetching 90/90. All thanks to my trainer.
> 
> ...


Hello lvbntapasvi,

Did you join any course (as you mentioned trainer?) , I am from bangalore too. I attempted PTE twice and got low scores in Speaking, rest of the sections i got above 70. Please could you provide some details on training course you attended? Would be really helpful.

Many Thanks,


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

riteshgarg07 said:


> I gave my 2nd attempt yesterday and received result today...
> Disappointing - 73 in speaking, rest all above 80..
> In last attempt I scored 82 in speaking but 75 in listening, rest all above 80.
> 
> Infact, fluency was much better in this test.


you ae very close.


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

Please could someone who has scored above 70/80 in Speaking, record your own voice and probably describe an image or record a retell lecture and share it.This will give us a fair idea to many, including me, who are struggling with low scores in Speaking. 

Specifically it will give us an idea on the pace of the speech to be delivered(how fast or slow), how well its retold/described perhaps, how high/low should our voice be , etc.

It will be really helpful to many people in this forum.

Many Thanks,
Vijaylaxmi


----------



## kvirlive (Apr 11, 2014)

bhavna1990 said:


> Dear Steiger,
> 
> But you atleast got 51. My score is 35. And I checked my microphone and my voice was just fine. But then again if my voice did not get recorded it should have stopped in 3 sec noticing the silence. But that did not happen. I just don't know what might have possible gone wrong. When I take the test again I don't know what to change.


Hi Bhavna,
What was the outcome of your PTE re-test?
I'm afraid since I also did the same mistake in my PTE test (hours before today) and not sure whether I'll also stuck in similar situation.
Please let me know.
Regards,
Vir


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys- I suggest sit for IELTS, as such the female voice is slow and sweet, which PTE software does not catch ( This has been concluded in many PTE Threads). At least IELTS speaking is better, in front of the person.


----------



## joes1977 (Mar 31, 2016)

Eh! I failed in PTE Speaking twice and hence tried IELTS again where I'm continuously failing in Writing with 6.5. Thinking how to go ahead....

If someone can give a reference for PTE Speaking that would be great. I'm from Trivandrum and I am assuming that I do not find any good trainer here.


----------



## rambohunk (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi All ,
Guys one question.Can we press finished in the Read aloud and Repeat sentence before recording changes to "completed". I mean can we force complete.﻿


----------



## pm10481 (Dec 24, 2014)

rambohunk said:


> Hi All ,
> Guys one question.Can we press finished in the Read aloud and Repeat sentence before recording changes to "completed". I mean can we force complete.﻿


yes


----------

